# New to Boulder Area...



## nmalozzi

animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


I just moved here 3 months ago myself. I'd be down to paddle with you. Although I am about as clueless as you are, haha.


----------



## Strider

Hi,

Do you know about Outdoor Divas on Pearl Street? They are a great store that teaches classes for women, and run awesome workshops, (Rebeccah Giddens taught a slalom weekend course several years ago). And you could hook up with some great gals. I taught for them before moving to Durango. If you wander in, tell them Kim says hi!

Kim


----------



## j.p.comeau

My roommate is always looking for people her level to paddle with. I am also teaching like 5 people how to paddle this summer. If you are ever up in Vail area looking for paddlers let me know.


----------



## David H

Look up Colorado White Water they run trips all over the state for there club members you will meet lot's of people at your level.Next week they are having an event called training camp where I met lot's of my kayak bud's. 
http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/mc/page.do


----------



## ednaout

Hey! If I don't go to Waterton Canyon tomorrow I think I'm going to head to the Boulder Res to paddle around. After being away from kayaking for a while my strokes need some serious tuning up!!!!! I don't have any firm plans regarding time, but imagine it will be in the early afternoon. Write me back if you're interested in meeting up...anyone else too, for that matter!


----------



## latouche

*girl boaters*

I live in Boulder too and always looking for people to boat with. All my boater guy friends are always begging for me to bring more gals along!! I'm out every weekend. Out of cell phone reach for all of May, Middle Fork, Westwater and Deso/Gray, but please give me a call! 303-956-9327.




animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## nightingale

*You sound like just my speed...*

I just moved to Boulder 2 weeks ago and looking for some boating buddies as well. I'm comfortable in class 2 (need a combat roll yet though!) and looking to improve to class 3 this year. Been guiding (oars/paddleboat) for 9 years, so pretty comfortable on river, just need to learn to do it better in a smaller boat. I'm available weekends as well as some weekdays too. Let me know when you'd like to go out. Maybe we could put a group trip together...

Sue
415-816-3165


----------



## kkiriluk

Hey,
I am also a new kayaker, last year was my first season and I would like to meet a few people to go out with. I did a few class 3 runs at the end of last year although I would still say that I am more comfortable with 2+. I am looking to improve this year. I am also from Boulder.

Kristin


----------



## jjpaylor

Hey all I am moving back to boulder for the summer comfortable for class III+ and have been born in boulder and want to run steep creeks. I am from Durango and will be there in June let me know if anyone wants to paddle


----------



## anrky

animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


 This is really a reply to animasgirl and everyone that's posted... I'm new to Boulder as well via England\Florida. I've Kayaked flat water all over Florida and pretty quick to learn most everything I get at. But I'm totally new to it and need some people to paddle with. If you want to get in touch [email protected] is the way
Thanks,
Keath


----------



## ihateboulder

I am sorry to hear you live in Boulder


----------



## yakmom

Hey,
Always down to paddle if anyone is up near the Poudre. Need a bit of advanced notice though so I can get rid of the little Crumb-snatchers and have a little me time. I'm a Class III-IV boater but need some warm-up time before jumping in this summer. 

linds


----------



## latouche

*Rafting this weekend??*

Hi, a group of peeps are going out this weekend to raft Parkdale on Saturday, then go to Buena Vista and run Brown's canyon on Sun. Let me know if you are interested in coming along. If you don't feel comfortable kayaking then there is room on a raft.
Cheers,
Wendy in Boulder 303-956-9327




animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## 303magaggi

animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


Hey there, do you really kayak in an animas? thats a BIG boat. Be glasd to hook up some weekend if still interested.


----------



## T-ROY

*Trying to get back into the swing*

After a big surgery in December of 2006 and losing 30+ pounds I did not boat on moving water for almost 2 years. I am finally rebounding and need to get comfortable on class III runs again. I live in Golden and can literally take out 1 block from my house, which means I always have warm dry clothes and cold beers at the take out of the lower run. My schedule changes daily but can usually get some paddling in on week days. I also started Golden River Sports so you can usually catch up with me there. My cell # is 303-548-6870. In addition I love women who kayak. Hope to hear from you soon.
T-ROY


----------



## latouche

*This weekend*

If anyone is interested, we are going out on the Colorado river, below Gore Canyon take-out for some easier paddling (class II) then maybe hit the Eagle river. We are thinking this Sunday and Monday. Let me know if anyone is interested in joining our little group. Give me a call, 303-956-9327.





then


animasgirl said:


> Hey- I am looking for some peeps to paddle with this summer. I just move to the Boulder area. I am comfortable on classII and want to improve. Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## doodle

*NEWBIE*

HEllo all.... I am so excited to begin my kayaking. I have never been in a real kayak but i have a real knack picking these things ups... rock climbing and skiing came natural... I feel that with the right amount of practice ill be comfortable in no time. 

I currently am a ski bum at winter park.. thats easy I work for the resort, ski all day long....but how does one become a kayak bum... are there popular towns or rivers that people live at knowing they are there for the sport??

Im gathering knowledge now so im ready for the summer!!!

load me up with all the tips that you want!!


----------



## T-ROY

Hello Doodle,
Yes there is definitely many ways and places to be a kayak bum. I live and work in Golden. With it's whitewater park and several good runs on clear creek it is an ideal "kayak town". It's also a short trip to Boulder and all the highways for great easy access to other river's and areas. In addition, I started and manage Golden River Sports and we'll definitely be hiring a couple people once the Season gets here. All our instruction for kayaking is done by Renaissance Adventure Guides and they are always hiring instructors and guides. Also several raft companies in Idaho Springs might be another paddle bum job. All this is complimented by whitewater parks in every town with a river close by. Hopefully this helps you out on your search for the paddling life. Stop in the shop next time you are in Golden and introduce yourself, sign up for emails and our kayaking buddy list.
Happy New Year,
Troy Harcourt
Golden River Sports


----------



## psu96

check out BV or Salida,


----------

